# doing a water change today... quick help please



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i know this sounds trivial but id like some advice. is there anyway better than syphoning, then returning sink water , then adding conditioner. should i take my filters and media out until conditioner has worked... there has to be a better step then just adding the water , then conditioner and waiting to work.. advise appreciated


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What's wrong with adding the conditioner to the tap water as it fills the tank? I, and many other members, have been doing this for YEARS with no ill effects.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i just wanted to know if there was a way to already have the water conditioned as it went in.. do you cut off your filters/remove. while filling?


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't remove my filters when refilling. Are you using buckets to refill? or do you have a python?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, the only thing that gets shut off while I'm doing a water change is the heater, obviously. Everything else is left running.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I purposely put the heaters horizontal and low enough so that they can't be seen. When I do a 50% w/c they are still several inches under water.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

well i just drain out into the yard, then fill with diy python, straight from the sink. everything goes smoothly like always, i just wanted to see some of your methods , just to make sure i am doing the best possible job.. thanks


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

what my concern was, is that if i leave my filters on, as the water cycles through, before my water conditioner has time to work will it kill my good bacteria?? am i just worrying too much?


----------



## Lister (Feb 18, 2009)

You are definitly worrying too much. The water won't hurt your bacteria at all, so don't sweat it. If you really are overly concerned then buy a big 44 gallon brute garbage can and pre-mix your water. But I as well as probably most people in the world have been doing freshwater water changes straight in the tank for eons with absolutely no issues. 
Just make sure your temperatures match and you're golden.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks lister.. i was simply worrying about chlorine affecting bacteria before conditioner had time to work.. thanks though.. now at ease


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Just add conditioner for the whole gallonage of the tank and not just the amount you are changing, before you you start adding water.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks cevvin.. :thumb:


----------



## palotpot (Mar 16, 2009)

> No, the only thing that gets shut off while I'm doing a water change is the heater, obviously. Everything else is left running.


I turn everything off..seems like after i turn off the filter there are a lot of residue that backflows which i can suck out...but i dont know,maybe this practice isnt good for the beneficial bacteria...


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I turn off everything but the lights when I do water changes. Makes it much easier to catch all the free floating poo when the filters aren't sucking it up.

I had been doing the bucket brigade for a long time and I'd just treat each bucket before dumping it back in the tank. Now I have a python and I simply add the Prime after the tank has started filling back up. Fish don't seem to mind. I tried adding during water change and after and both ways didn't seem to bother the fish any.


----------



## jmangels (Apr 1, 2005)

srook23 said:


> Now I have a python and I simply add the Prime after the tank has started filling back up. Fish don't seem to mind.


This is exactly how I do it and I've never had any issues. I use Prime as well (best out there IMO). As long as you are adding conditioner somewhere along the way (and in the proper dosage) you will be fine. Cichlids are hearty creatures and can tolerate far worse.


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

*Now I have a python and I simply add the Prime after the tank has started filling back up. Fish don't seem to mind.*

Well I tried putting that snake in there..............I just had to say that. I have never heard that term before. What is a python?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Go to Petco and tell them you want a Python. Take the snake and throw it in the tank. Sit back and watch the fun.

Seriously though, go in Petco or Petsmart and tell them you want a python to clean your tank.

It's basically like a gravel vac except you are eliminating the bucket brigade. It hooks directly to your sink. When you want to remove water you turn a valve on the connection on the sink and it automatically starts syphoning water out of the tank directly into the sink. When you get done removing water from the tank you adjust your water temp, flip the valve, and the water goes from the sink directly into the tank. It's SO MUCH EASIER than doing the bucket changes. I just got mine and I'm loving it...makes water changes easy.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Here ya go...this is a python.

http://www.petco.com/product/2762/Pytho ... -Fill.aspx


----------



## Tcarswell (Mar 18, 2009)

I change 50% twice a week on my tank. The python is the best thing I bought for my tank ever.

(BTW newb first post here)


----------

